# Lancer une sauvegarde photo sur ICLOUD



## fab75019 (4 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, 
Est il possible de lancer une sauvegarde des photos d'un IPHONE vers iCloud sans que le téléphone ne soit branché sur secteur ?


----------



## MrTom (5 Avril 2021)

Hello,

Oui, et c'est le comportement par défaut, les photos sont mises en lignes sur iCloud, si celui-ci est activé avec les bonnes options concernant l'utilisation du réseau data. Si tu es en 4G, que tu prends une photo, celle-ci sera mise sur iCloud dans les secondes qui suivent son enregistrement.

Le seul moment où cela n'arrivera pas, c'est quand ton iPhone est en économie de batterie.


----------



## fab75019 (5 Avril 2021)

OK, merci pour ta réponse. En fait, mon iPhone XR ne se recharge plus, ne se met plus à jour et redémarre tout le temps tout seul. Le message "impossible de vérifier si cet iPhone possède une batterie apple" apparait tout le temps également. J'ai essayé de faire un hard reset et toutes les ré initialisations mais le problème persiste. Il va partir en SAV chez backmarcket et j'aimerai récupérer mes photos sur ICLOUD. J'ai augmenter la taille de mémoire mais les photos ne se chargent pas


----------



## fab75019 (5 Avril 2021)

fab75019 a dit:


> OK, merci pour ta réponse. En fait, mon iPhone XR ne se recharge plus, ne se met plus à jour et redémarre tout le temps tout seul. Le message "impossible de vérifier si cet iPhone possède une batterie apple" apparait tout le temps également. J'ai essayé de faire un hard reset et toutes les ré initialisations mais le problème persiste. Il va partir en SAV chez backmarcket et j'aimerai récupérer mes photos sur ICLOUD. J'ai augmenter la taille de mémoire mais les photos ne se chargent pas


J'ai état de la batterie "réparation"
Le téléphone reboot toutes les 1 ou 2 minutes ce qui ne me laisse pas le temps de sélectionner "sauvegarder maintenant" dans le menu ICLOUD. 
Bien évidement, j'ai essayé de le brancher sur mon macbook pro (plusieurs câbles testés) et le téléphone n'apparait pas dans ITUNES


----------



## izel mor (5 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, 
Qu’as tu comme OS sur le Mac et l’iPhone ?


----------



## fab75019 (5 Avril 2021)

sierra sur le mac et IOS 14 sur le téléphone mais ça ne vient pas de là, ça fonctionnait avant


----------



## izel mor (5 Avril 2021)

OK, ce n’est pas un pb de compatibilité. 
Est ce que ton téléphone fonctionne correctement branché ?


----------



## fab75019 (5 Avril 2021)

non il rebut toutes les 2/3 minutes voir 1 minute


----------



## izel mor (5 Avril 2021)

Pas beaucoup de solution.
Un ordinateur Windows pour tenter de lire le volume mais s’il reboote sans arrêt ce sera difficile


----------



## fab75019 (5 Avril 2021)

oui c'est bien ce que je me disais. j'ai quand même essayé sur un PC ça n'a pas fonctionné


----------



## izel mor (5 Avril 2021)

Je ne sais pas s’il existe des applications qui te permettent de brancher un iPhone comme un support passif sans rien installer sur ce dernier.
D’autres membres pourront peut-être t’aider


----------

